# Olivia Rodrigo, la nuova star Disney



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Si chiama *Olivia Rodrigo*, ha soli 17 anni (classe 2003), ed è la nuova star della musica statunitense e mondiale. La sua "*Drivers License*" ha raccolto record di stream e visualizzazioni (di cui quasi 50 milioni su Youtube). La Rodrigo è divenuta nota per essere tra le protagoniste di *High School Musical - La Serie *visibile su *Disney +*, dove interpreta Nini figlia di due mamme.

Inoltre, la cantante è anche attiva politicamente: è sostenitrice del Partito Democratico USA. Ha recentemente fatto una videochat pubblica con la nipote del presidente USA Joe Biden e sui social ha pubblicato meme ironici sul predecessore Donald Trump.

Al secondo post, il video di Drivers License.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2021)

Tra due anni drogata, alcolizzata e lesbica.


----------



## Goro (21 Gennaio 2021)

Aspetto il leak *****


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2021)

50 milioni su youtube e l'inaugurazione presidenziale sul canale white house ha 500 mila! Ha preso cento volte tanto lei!


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra due anni drogata, alcolizzata e lesbica.



Perché aspettare 2 anni?
Io dico che "e già" una di quelle 3 cose che hai scritto


----------

